
Commonly Asked Data Science Interview Questions - endswapper
https://www.springboard.com/blog/data-science-interview-questions/
======
huac
These are pretty awful questions, I'd guess maybe 20% are questions you would
actually see in a tech company data science interview. The others are too easy
("How would you create a logistic regression model?"), too CS focused ("What
are hash table collisions?"), or just nonsensical ("How many sampling methods
do you know?").

In my experience DS interview q's are more contextual and focused on problem
solving, since that's basically the job. One place did spend an hour asking
questions of this type (e.g. we walked through the random forest algorithm and
talked about the assumptions that various models make) but I don't think it's
the norm.

------
23049uekkki
My confidence in my ability to apply for data science positions just increased
immensely, which was not at all the reaction I was expecting.

~~~
meotai
Yea, I was really surprised how light the stats part are.

~~~
itg
You would be surprised. Even basic stats questions like those are great for
filtering out people who don’t have a clue about data science and the extent
of their abilities is using a library such as sklearn.

------
v3gas
>How would you clean a dataset?

I'm curious - what do you answer here? I mean, doesn't it really depend on the
dataset?

